# NINTENDO SUCKED THIS YEAR



## coolbho3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry if I angered people. I posted this right after the press conference, and I was very disappointed. 

I just don't like where Nintendo is going, okay? Maybe I was spoiled by past E3s, I'm too used to being impressed by awesome games and surprise announcements... Especially in 2006. They gave me something to look forward to. This E3 failed to impress me that way. 

Regardless, I still stand by some of my points. I still think Nintendo should be spending more time creating the games I want to play. This may sound selfish, but it's the truth. 

My original post. Beware: it is flamebait. 


Spoiler



Not only do we not get ANY big announcements (besides the stupid Wii microphone - the playstation eye is probably better because it has a camera) they also focused COMPLETELY on casual gaming this year and they DARED to be bribed by Ubisoft and show that daft snowboarding game that wasn't even first party.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























 NO Golden Sun 3, NO new Zelda, NO new Metroid, NO new Pokemanz Gold Silver Remakes, NOTHING that anyone who dares to call themselves a "gamer" would  like to play. They didn't even show off any MARIO GAMES for fuck's sake. Their (former) flagship franchise. Now what is their flagship franchise? The "Wii" series has pushed Mario off the throne. They're easy and non-costly to make and they sell more units than any hardcore game.

Don't take me wrong, I'm a HUGE Nintendo fan, but over the last three years their E3s have gotten suckier and suckier. Now it's just bragging about their huge sales and showing off casual games (WTF IS WITH THE OLD LADIES?).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you hear the applause after Reggie left the stage? It sounded like the crowd was saying "what a disappointment" 

And their bragging... geez... it makes Nintendo sound like a spoiled brat. All those games for the Wii? Half of them are DDI games/shovelware/complete SHIT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where were they two years ago? Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3. E3 was amazing. Now in a matter of two years they've dug themselves this hole.

*AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED THEIR GAMES DESERVE TO BE PIRATED. KEEP DOWNLOADING, FELLOW GBATEMPERS*

Nintendo will ruin the game industry with all this casual shit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even Microsoft has taken a cue - with their M$iis. As it becomes less and less cost effective to develop hardcore AAA titles, I fear that in ten years, we will be drowned in this balance board exercise casual shithole while we look back to the last true hardcore games released in 2009/2010. 

*THIS MARKS THE END OF GAMING AS WE KNOW IT*

Discuss Nintendo's phailure this year NAO


----------



## sfunk (Jul 15, 2008)

It certainly was a little underwhelming. I still see some cool potential in the Wii Motion Plus but I'm not holding my breath. One thing that was awesome about the conference was that song that played at the end. Who was that by?


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep it to yourself. There are after all, all sorta fanboys(Intel fanboys, i mean a freaken CPU fanboy? rofl.) And you just ticked off a Nintendo Fanboy's brain =O.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

What the fuck happened to the "several games aimed at the core gamer" thing that they said a month or so back?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 15, 2008)

And where are the cool games : new super mario bros. 2 and Zelda ?
I'm pissed :'(


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 15, 2008)

I sincerely hope they show something else within the next 3 days.  But this conference almost bored me to tears. ._.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Jul 15, 2008)

NINTENDO SUCKED HUG DONKEY BALLS THIS YEAR. That is my most sincere and humble opinion.


----------



## serg0 (Jul 15, 2008)

I expected more core games. All the games they showed were gimicky and aimed to casual gamers.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> And where are the cool games : new super mario bros. 2 and Zelda ?
> I'm pissed :'(


I was expecting New Mario World WiiWare for some reason but they seemed to completely forget about WiiWare.

Of course last year the Links Crossbow Challenge was shown after so perhaps there could be something, though hopefully nothing as mediocre as that game.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree. No kid icarus and golden sun 3, and everthing else, and the wii sports resort, and music both looked like shit. I mean, wth wants to play frisbee, and music was just random tapping of buttons or swinging your arms around. Nothing like playing the sax at all. The drums was more realistic, but seriously, the guy was waaaay off beat for a professional. Anyone else think that animal crossing wii looked like a ds game? I thought it was at first. 

At least, gta will be coming to the ds! Also, the hint at the end of the show was stupid. Will they or will they not unveil a new system


----------



## Brainy142 (Jul 15, 2008)

I say EPIC FAIL


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea, i was checking out a live blog on Kotaku for this. When they said "It's Done." i was waiting around till after the credits for that badass nerd payoff... that didn't happen. Can't believe Nintendo pulled the blue-ball so hard this year. Well, i'm still interested to see if anything pops up about this smaller DS. Here's to hoping!


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jul 15, 2008)

Remember them saying something at the beginning of the conference about a new Mario and Zelda game coming to the wii, so at least it wasn't a complete failure. Although they did fail to mention anything about those new games >


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG DID YOU SEE Microsoft Xbox E3 conference!!!
THATS kicked sooo much ass. 

FUCK nintendo. I used to be a huge fan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But Ive switched to Xbox. Gears of war 2, FF: XIII, Star Ocean 4  ------  ALL FTW!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nintendo games arent even worth buying. Ill laff at next years E3 when they become desperate and can't brag about theyr system hardware and software sales anymore.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah it sucked but they've done worse years that's for sure.


----------



## jhjsaat (Jul 15, 2008)

What the hell was that???!! No new Zelda No new Mario (not even a other crappy Mario sport game!!) No new noting well a other Wii Sport that shows what the wii can do.... But when they will use it in a real game???  And really Wii Music I will not buy that crap. 

Nintendo get a clue I hate sport in real life and I do hate sport base games even when it got Mario in the title.

Look like Nintendo forgot about there core fans that where there from the first days..... This was all crap


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Brawl was shown last year after the media briefing so it's not all hopeless for us gamers yet.


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jul 15, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> OMG DID YOU SEE Microsoft Xbox E3 conference!!!
> THATS kicked sooo much ass.
> 
> FUCK nintendo. I used to be a huge fan.
> ...



Omigawd Star Ocean 4?!?! Damn me and my bad sense of time, i missed the Microsoft conference T_T


----------



## Oath (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm flying a fuckin plane into their corporate headquarters....


----------



## playallday (Jul 15, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Also, the hint at the end of the show was stupid. Will they or will they not unveil a new system


I think they may... The DS Lite is getting old.... but what do I know....


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

"This week, you'll feel the next steps."

I'll wait and see for that...

*Wii blue light blinks*


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn it, I was expecting some new awesome games for the ds!!!!!!!!!!
All i heard them talk about was how great nintendo is and how well they're doing in their sales


----------



## Kusan (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuck casual gamers for this ¬¬
lol. jk.

True, Brawl was announced after the conference so as someone already said...all hope is not lost yet, otherwise their huge announcement "every core gamer wants" will be the ridiculously childish -and in my opinion: BORING- Animal Crossing.

Nintendo, we beg you to announce something decent this year..


----------



## ArvinaLove (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow... not even a new pokemon game... that was the least they could have done. Stupid Ranger 2. No one plays that shit.


----------



## Hitto (Jul 15, 2008)

It's official, Nintendo only went to E3 this year to troll the entire gaming community.

HAY GUISE, REMEMBER MARIO, ZELDA, F-ZERO, STARFOX, KIRBY, KID ICARUS, PUNCH OUT, ALL THAT SHIT? FUCK THAT, WE'RE RELEASING ROCK BAND FOR OLD PEOPLE INSTEAD

Shit... Who the FUCK at nintendo thinks furryfag crossing is a HARDCORE game? It's a fucking nolife anime weeaboo LOSER game!


----------



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

Settle down yo, just some dern video games.


----------



## pk! (Jul 15, 2008)

Stay calm guys...

This is just the conference, the principal event (E3) is on the way yet.

I hope that I not be wrong. Please, don't fuck NINTENDO, or I will only play my XBox 360 for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time >.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 15, 2008)

thers more to come though, MIGHT be a new pokemon... you never know


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo can go to hell.


----------



## Kusan (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't want a new pokemon again...since they never have something new.

Help a nerdy professor complete his pokedex, you have a rival, have to get 8 badges and defeat an "elite" (who btw are easier than everyone else) group of trainers, damn it feels like megaman battle network...repeating the same crap over and over and over (and over x1,000,000).

I want Kid Icarus, even a new Zelda...those are what CORE GAMERS want...not stupid animal crossing!!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Come to think of it - WHERE WAS KID ICARUS?


----------



## anime_junkie (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, it sucked. Hard. Only good parts were REGGINATOR, AS A SWORD, and ROBBIE DRUMS.


----------



## maglat (Jul 15, 2008)

Guys Guys. Relax. We have hombrew!


----------



## da_head (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah cause homebrew can compare to professionally made games


----------



## maglat (Jul 15, 2008)

When i finish my game you will say" omg. this guy has said the truht. this game is awesome"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I´m just kidding.


----------



## keras (Jul 15, 2008)

It was boring this year. No good news.


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wait until TGS


----------



## da_head (Jul 15, 2008)

wats tgs?


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

My god, where did you come from?


----------



## maglat (Jul 15, 2008)

Tokio Game Show


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't get it, since when was not saying anything the same as not having anything done?
So much internet rage these days...


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2008)

I think they sucked too, I would really dig a new Zelda, but no, instead we get freakin' Wii Sports Resort


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 15, 2008)

Brainy142 said:
			
		

> I say EPIC FAIL


Hey, thats my line...
yeah they didn't announce any games worth playing...
The motion wii thingy had BETTER have a playable mini-game type thing. If they do that, I won't be as pissed...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 15, 2008)

So what you're saying is "core gamer" is net speak for an entirely "spoiled anal little shit"?

Sure sounds like it.

Never thought I would read a thread that could make a fanboy look like an improvement in comparison.

Hey, if your finished with that DS, I'll buy it off you for 10 bucks. I can use the spare parts off of it.

2008 was great, they came out with Civilization DS (yes not all of us think it's crap).

I wonder if some petulant mod is going to delete this post too. Seems they never like a dissenting view to the threads majority opinion.


----------



## Alerek (Jul 15, 2008)

When I heard that Pokemans Mysteryriouslike dungeon sold half a million copies or something crazy it totally justified every ds game that may or may not have found its way on my pc. When THAT game does that well, I have a hard time feeling bad. 

It just really saddens me that Microsoft can rip off the Mii idea, then create something new and awesome out of stuff I already have, and put on one hell of a show in comparison to Ninty this year, which only showcased games that have been made before, or games we already knew about. 

The sword fighting for the new wii sports looks cool...

And why does animal crossing still look like a NINTENDO SIXTY FOUR GAME?


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> When I heard that Pokemans Mysteryriouslike dungeon sold half a million copies or something crazy it totally justified every ds game that may or may not have found its way on my pc. When THAT game does that well, I have a hard time feeling bad.
> 
> It just really saddens me that Microsoft can rip off the Mii idea, then create something new and awesome out of stuff I already have, and put on one hell of a show in comparison to Ninty this year, which only showcased games that have been made before, or games we already knew about.
> 
> ...


When Iwata said "The way games look are important" or something like that, I thought "graphics upgrade!"...

Now let's see Sony's. Hope they don't have a Wiimote rip-off *crosses fingers*.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> What the fuck happened to the "several games aimed at the core gamer" thing that they said a month or so back?




"core gamer" has changed to "old people, and teenage girls".


----------



## Kusan (Jul 15, 2008)

Even my girlfriend hates those games as well xD

We were yelling at the live cast of the conference: where the hell is Zelda!!?? and stuff like that xD
-and we weren't doing anything dirty, you dirty minded-


----------



## ackers (Jul 15, 2008)

This is why I still don't own a Wii.


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

All the goods games are shown at TGS or at the conference Nintendo has at that time of the year.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 15, 2008)

wii:

Animal Crossing: City Folk w/ Microphone
Wii Sports Resort with Wii Motion Control
Mad World
Wii Music
Wario Land: Shake It
Mario Super Sluggers
Ninja Town
Star Wars: Force Unleashed (Exclusive Content)
Samba De Amiga
Ghostbusters
Call of Duty 5

DS:

GTA: Chinatown
Kirby Superstar Ultra
Rythm Heaven
Bangai-O Spirits
Dragon Quest IV
Final Fantasy IV
Disgea DS
Populous DS
Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir
Tecmo Bowl Kick Off
Disgea DS
Sonic: Dark Brotherhood

Entirely too much bitching/fanboy spin/propaganda in this thread.


----------



## gov78 (Jul 15, 2008)

yea i didnt expect much from nintendo this year....hopefully TGS whill be better


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 15, 2008)

You (topic starter and those acting like that too) are acting like a mindless fanboy tool ass like Nintendo owes you a fucking living.  Grow up.  This was not just focusing on casual if you bothered to watch the entire event and see things listed.  COD, GTA DS, Snowboarding, 1:1 control (despite the game), Animal Crossing, voice chat, and more are anything but casual.  Time to return under the bridge you crawled out from the sunlight must have bleached your mind.  Demanding a new Mario, Zelda, etc already...you truly have no concept of time it takes to put something together.

I admit it didn't have as much of a blow out impact as some years, but this is one of those interim periods where big stuff happened last show then hit, and now you're getting a much calmer wave and panic breaks out...whatever.

Fact is a few really slick things were shown, and what's special is that 1 of the 2 is a bundled in thing so that'll help it move quite a bit. That 1:1 pointer may scream more hardcore, but being bundled with effectively a Wii Sports 2 will get the casuals up on that with some damn high sales just like Wii Fit and Sports(outside the states where you had to pay.) The voice chat thing a LOT of you been bitchin about for awhile, and now you got it and it uses the usb jack of the system for something other than dust collection. Odds are that mic will hit for $20 as $30 wouldn't move and $10 would be too cheap...and that'll help.

Off the parts bandwagon, Animal Crossing on the Wii looks to be forming up as a mix of more the same, but some things that seemed to suck/miss with the DS one that got boring fast are addressed. Lots of NEW stuff are added, and be damn sure that mic will get used for global chit-chat with friends as it's WiFi(the game) based. Hell...with the AC potential from hardcore and casual, that could also have the mic as a pack-in to get it way out there so they can make mic standard on much things w/out overhead to many gamers. The snowboarding game I can't say much on as it's not my thing, but from the appearance of it all that does come off pretty slick too.

Personally I'm happy really with the 3rd party stuff alone at that show mentioned for both formats. COD we know my feelings on, but damn GTA on the DS? I LOVE the GBA game and still play that one, and this game Rockstar says is more of the same from consoles, you have the city in 3D...yay on that. I'm really liking my Guitar Hero DS game too, and it's nice to see my part isn't a one hit wonder that it came with, so given the tracks are good stuff I'm in, and the fact you can make/share stuff kicks ass.

Yes it's not a 10/10 show...hell it's a 7 really because it's filler and stuff, but the killer accessories really made the event. Also, if you look about Nintendo did release a list of games, dated (or at least put in a quarter) of things to come and are at the show and the lineup is stellar (finally for Wii.)

Yah I'm pissed slightly the new handheld wasn't brought up or Kid Icarus considering what I was told, but I was told it was possible they'd hold it for later whatever that means (during the week or in another show of their own/larger one.)

...oh and I know I left out Wii Music because I just never cared. It to me seems like a more clumsy version of Rockband but in a classical instrument type way that doesn't force you to get a large $180 box kit with one shot wonder parts.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

The biggest problem was that too much hype was created for the Nintendo conference.. not by Nintendo but by the media and fanboys.. too much speculation around a new Zelda, new DS model, Kid Icarus.. and none of those happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now.. keep in mind that there are a lot of games already announced that wasn't shown like Kirby Super Star, Fire Emblem DS and Wario Land Shake It! 
On the other hand, Sony and MS tried to show every game they had.. 

Also, Iwata said that both Mario and Zelda teams are working on something..


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 15, 2008)

April Fools ?


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Also, Iwata said that both Mario and Zelda teams are working on something..



The unfortunate part is you only really got that if you watched and listened carefully to a feed or otherwise. On the other hand, even if they had tossed up a screenshot or two, nay, even just some concept art, people would have much more to be excited about. They don't have to make any promises about it either, they didn't by saying "it was being worked on" and they wouldn't have if they had show a pic or two.

Edit: Oh wow, I didn't even read the OP... Yeah thats a little bit of an overreaction. I might not have been completely satisfied by the release today, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Shabadage (Jul 15, 2008)

Nintendo usually keeps their stuff under wraps until Spaceworld anyway.  They are doing spaceworld this year right?  (I don't think they did last year).  If they aren't doing Spaceworld this year, then yeah; this showing was pretty bad.  Low amount of titles in general, a few surprises (GTA but some screenies would have been nice), but all in all the biggest announcement was the Wii Motion +; but again they didn't give out much info on it which was rather disappointing (Does it make older games more accurate, etc etc.).  WiiSports 2 is great and all, but that was a rather limited demonstration.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 15, 2008)

this is a disgrace!

I propose we change gbatemp.net to xboxtemp.net and I think Microsoft pwnt all in their confrence.


Nintendo = fail


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 15, 2008)

Why are you so surprised? We've all been watching the DS and the Wii, we already know Nintendo's a dead-end road for more serious gamers. It won't "destroy the industry", Nintendo have just dropped out of the console war to pursue a different audience. Sony and Microsoft will keep battling it out for the gamer's attention, whereas Nintendo would rather be a household brand. Let's face it; Nintendo isn't meant for us anymore.

Come to think of it, Nintendo was always the black sheep of the three. It used to have a reputation for producing kiddy consoles, so maybe they realised that gamers would never take their family-friendly entertainment seriously and decided the casual market would be an easier target. As for E3 well, why bother developing Zelda when you can just slap a pedometer on the side of a DS and watch the cash roll in? Sad but true.


----------



## Retal (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone tell Miyamoto to can "Wii Music", please? Thanks in advance. Obviously he has had enough of games and should retire rather than inflicting the remnants of his influence on us any longer.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 15, 2008)

meh, the DS and Wii kick enough ass that I could care less I mean there is still 100 DS titles I probably want to beat (including the upcoming titles) and 40 Wii games I need to take a stab at. A new Pikmin was really the ONLY thing software wise I would have liked to have seen but we know it will happen eventually.

The wiimote 1:1 thing (if it really works) is really something to hype over as Lucas really wanted a 1:1 lightsaber game and now we shall get it hopefully. That will be truly kick ass. 

Hardware wise I mean a $99 redesigned DS I guess would be welcomed but I already have 4 lites so I hardly care. 

Wii hardware wise, a Wii2 would piss me off, a wii graphics improvement option is highly unlikely, I mean unless Nintendo said trade in your Wii for the Wii2 for just $50 bucks, that would be something to ga-ga over. 

When your on top it is hard to impress you know? Really what more hardware things could they do without pissing us off. I am even slightly pissed that I have 4 Wiimotes and may have to buy 4 more 1:1 accessories but in the end its not the end of the world. Better Wii/DS connectivity (level up RPGS on DS then transfer characters to Wii), a storage solution for Wiiware games, or better online community where the only things that would have made me go "Oh boy"


----------



## Shabadage (Jul 15, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, Nintendo was always the black sheep of the three. It used to have a reputation for producing kiddy consoles, so maybe they realised that gamers would never take their family-friendly entertainment seriously and decided the casual market would be an easier target. As for E3 well, why bother developing Zelda when you can just slap a pedometer on the side of a DS and watch the cash roll in? Sad but true.



To be fair, that mostly started in the N64 Era.  Before you people cry "MORTAL KOMBAT OMG" at me, I'll cry "OMG MORTAL KOMBAT II & 3" right back at you.  Also, DKC sucks.   Just had to say it, I'm still pissed all these years later that I wasted $60 on that game.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 15, 2008)

Psyfira if you choose to 100% believe that I pity you because their own offerings this year on the system we know of are a mix, and 3rd parties where they seem to be allowing the focus to fall on have plenty of arguments out there against your post.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> You (topic starter and those acting like that too) are acting like a mindless fanboy tool ass like Nintendo owes you a fucking living...


OK, Nintendo did reveal some core games at the conference. I feel as though they did everything else wrong, though.

- There were no AAA titles (besides Animal Crossing, of course, if you consider that to be an AAA title). 

- They allowed themselves to be sold out by Ubisoft to demonstrate that snowboarding game. This move was pretty unprofessional, in my opinion (it was filler), and quite unfair to other third-party developers.

- Even though the development cycle for most of Nintendo's games are extremely long, I think they should have saved something for this E3. Remember two years ago at E3 2006? Nintendo's presentation was   amazing. With the Wii controller, Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, and Twilight Princess - the show was definitely geared towards hardcore gamers. Those games are what made me a Nintendo fanboy back then. Those games were worth waiting for. I don't know about you, but Wii Music isn't sounding that appealing to me right now. Call of Duty: World at War is on the other consoles with no dobut more features/better graphics. Animal Crossing isn't too appealing to me. GTA on the DS is not going to be revolutionary at all.

It looks like Nintendo's casual era has begun.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 15, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Translation = BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Admit it, you hated Nintendo before their conference even began.  People like you are just pathetic.  

Keep on soldiering jackass.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 15, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you have no idea what your talking about. Most of us Nintendo fanboys hate what Nintendo did today. We love Nintendo wand want to see it prosper but at our expense; no way. There is two type of followers;(from video game fanboys to country-wide fanboys),those that love what they love no matter what or those that love what they love but have no problem talking back because you see fault in what you love and you want to help fix it. (Sorry if you don't understand what im saying; im rushing it)Most of us real fanboys is the last one I said. Those fanboys that are getting mad that people are complaining need to realize whats going on and stop loving everything Nintendo does.


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E3 2006! That was the make or break year for the Wii, and the last great E3 before it was downsized. You can hardly compared what is left of E3 now to then. PAX and TGS are bigger than E3 now.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 15, 2008)

I WANT ZELDA!!!! :'( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maybe your right Psy. Only liked Sony for Ratchet and Clank and always liked Microsoft...

this is tough, they better make an annoucement.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 15, 2008)

looking at the part where they showed off the duelling mini game in the new wii sport with the 1on1 control really makes me hoping that grasshopper will use that technology in a new no more heroes if it comes. ( i like to cut people)
Not a great conference game wise but it sure as hell showed great possibilities for the future.
Also E3 just started, there sure will be some other nintendo news the upcoming days


----------



## j5c077 (Jul 16, 2008)

spot on
no doubt how a ton of us are feeling, including myself

"hey, look at all the hardware we sell!!"
"and our big new games are animal crossing (obvious) and another wii sports."

wooptie doo
my wii will apparently continue to be nothing more than a dust gathering pile of crap


----------



## Draxi (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo was Betrayer!....

They tell us that's they was showing some Hardcore Games... But no... is a lie...






... uhmm Sony most have screws.. up nintendo Memories... or someting...

Why only they show Animal Crossing Wii and not the kirby and Kid Icarus games?....

Betrayer... and liar...


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jul 16, 2008)

me nintendo fanboy
me didnt watch e3
everyone said it sucked


----------



## Trolly (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> maybe your right Psy. Only liked Sony for Ratchet and Clank and always liked Microsoft...


Same, I loved Ratchet & Clank on the PS2. And with FFXIII not exclusive for the PS3 anymore, it's probably the only reason I'd get a PS3. That and Resistance 2. Insomniac Games really are the only thing holding Sony together right now IMO.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 16, 2008)

YOU'RE ALL FUCKING FUCKHEADS

HAIR SALON ON ANIMAL CROSSING ROX


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know how wrong you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PS3 was my first non-Nintendo console and I bought it as a Blu-Ray player (I only have two games for it, one which is Motorstorm that came with it).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before that I had owned the Wii, Gamecube, N64, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, DS, and DS Lite. Nothing else. I even got the Wii and DS on the launch day.

If Nsider hadn't closed down I could show you all my various anti-Microsoft and anti-Sony statements (I had well over 3000 posts there), giant enemy crabs, RROD, etc.......


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all those 20 RPGs coming to the DS? GTA DS? Madworld, Sadness and The Conduit on the Wii? Yeah.. those are all very casual..


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

The future is just not looking too bright to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to The Conduit. But, we haven't heard about Sadness in a long time. 

What I really wanted was at least one AAA, flagship title announced. A new or returning IP would have been ideal.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

What happened to Project H.A.M.M.E.R.?. And Disaster: Day of Crisis? WHY NINTENDO.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of those are from Nintendo. I'm sad to say this too, but as of today, Nintendo is no longer the Nintendo we used to love. 

At least there's still 3rd parties. Looking forward to that lightsaber Star Wars.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel like Reggie Fils-Aime just took a shit in front of my door. Do Nintendo hate their real fans that much?


----------



## Prophet (Jul 16, 2008)

360 took it this year and yes, I hate them for it. Nintendo, went lax; but I still see a ray of light on the horizon with the 3rd party offerings. Didn't the xenosaga creators go exclusively nintendo? Where the hell is their next game?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

gaboumafou said:
			
		

> I feel like Reggie Fils-Aime just took a shit in front of my door. Do Nintendo hate their real fans that much?



hahahahhaa i can't keep thinking of that now


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> What happened to Project H.A.M.M.E.R.?. And Disaster: Day of Crisis? WHY NINTENDO.



Project H.A.M.M.E.R. looked great and so did Disaster. htey were part of the original hype-line for the Wii, and it's been two years without a peep about either one...


----------



## da_head (Jul 16, 2008)

so is there starwars clone wars AND force unleashed coming out? iunno, the conference wasn't their best, but it wasn't as bad as most of u make it out to be.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> so is there starwars clone wars AND force unleashed coming out? iunno, the conference wasn't their best, but it wasn't as bad as most of u make it out to be.



yeah clone wars being an exclusive


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sure thing Soldier.

*Here's the deal, and this applies to everyone complaining in this thread.*

If you don't realize that Nintendo doesn't care about E3 you are stupid.

If you don't realize that Nintendo hasn't cared about E3 since last year then you haven't been paying attention.

Put your money where your mouth is and sell your Nintendo products or STFU.

Finally, there are children in the World who live without food, clothing, or even fucking shoes.  It makes me sick to see a bunch of pathetic nerds compalining that their favorite company didn't deliver what THEY wanted. (although in this case this topic is really more about fanboy propaganda.)

These companies don't owe you jack shit.  If you don't like what they have to offer then sell your product. 

Otherwise STFU.

And I'll be happy to shoot down any other pathetic arguments you might have. Until then.....


----------



## A4NoOb (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe the one in japan will be better?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Finally, there are children in the World who live without food, clothing, or even fucking shoes.  It makes me sick to see a bunch of pathetic nerds compalining that their favorite company didn't deliver what THEY wanted. (although in this case this topic is really more about fanboy propaganda.)


Oh wow, but I suppose it's cool to troll other companies? You're just as pathetic, if not, even more.


----------



## A4NoOb (Jul 16, 2008)

Shut up about who's a better troll. People have just as much right to complain as they do to post. If not, then a mod will intervene.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where does he mention that other companies are different or the same?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

A4NoOb said:
			
		

> Shut up about who's a better troll. People have just as much right to complain as they do to post. If not, then a mod will intervene.


I'm just saying. Don't bring up serious problems in the world on a place like this. It has no fucking place, at all, on this board. It shouldn't even be said.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo isn't the one you loved?  You dumb or something?  They're if you consider the last 10 years actually more like they were in the 2D day if you really opened your eyes.

Nintendo back in the 2D era would bring out stuff as a soft clip, or some years a blowout, but mainly they relied on the 3rd parties to drop the consistent bombs to blow away your mind.  If you would bother to remove the fanboy beer goggles and looked both at the E3 floor but other known things you'll notice Nintendo has a good list of A/B level stuff this year, but also the 3rd parties are going nuts on both platforms with some quality grade A shit to enjoy.

The nintendo most know (knew) was the one who desperately shoveled out a game every 3mo or less with the 2nd party (Rare and few others) bringing up a game a month or so that strung along the core fans while most their fans ran their asses off straight to Sony starting in the mid 90s.  The only normalcy anymore was the Gameboy line where 3rd parties did a lot of quality stuff around a lot of the crap (hmm sounds familiar.)

It's sad I have to give this history lesson in short to prove how dumb that comment was.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

I won't be to upset until I actually beat one of my Wii games. I never finish any of my games.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not in favor of trolling any company.  And with your moronic post you basically admitted that trolling is your real purpose in this thread.

Thanks for that self ownage. I was getting tired of humiliating fanbabies such as yourself.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are obviously not a fanboy


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, I sold mah wii and got a 360 a long time ago suckers!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED THEIR GAMES DESERVE TO BE PIRATED. KEEP DOWNLOADING, FELLOW GBATEMPERS



This I can agree with.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> You are obviously not a fanboy



And you obviously are.  I guess that makes us even.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe it or not I was just making a joke about how you are flaming so-called "fanboys" with very, VERY fanboyish statements and arguments.


I do not recall posting in this thread anything that would point to me being a fanboy, aside from me being disappointed that Nintendo has not yet delivered on two potentially-great titles they announced ages ago. I play my PC more than anything else, which sort of keeps me above being a console fanboy. My second most played system is my DS, 3rd is Wii, fourth is PS2.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even realize what you say anymore?

"You're cheating!"
"No I'm not. And by accusing me of cheating, you're actually cheating yourself! Huurrrr, moran." - logic 101

Try thinking up of a new method now to "shoot" down those arguments.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 16, 2008)

The DS has been somewhat of a disappointment to me since the very first year of its release.  No 2D Metroid, no F-Zero, no arcade Punch-out (which was already a dual-screened game, BTW), no REALLY good racing games (don't talk to me about MKDS), no decent 3D space shooters (StarFox was WAY too limited), way too much shovelware/kiddy/cutesy/girly games, piss-poor online abilities...etcetera, ad nauseum.  And as far as I can see, none of the wanted games are coming, but there's plenty more shovelware on the way.  There MIGHT be a good game or two in the mix somewhere every 30 releases or so, but even that is highly subjective.

I knew that Ninty was generally a kiddy system when I bought my first GBA, but at least there was many GOOD games on the GBA and I was content to filter though all the kiddy/cutesy crap to find the gems. The lameness of the majority of released games has reached epic proportions over the last few years with their "casual gamer" baloney on the DS though.  It seems to me that "casual gaming" is just a slick way of saying "quickly thrown together garbage for noobs".  It's more like "casual programming" than "casual gaming" if you ask me.  Veteran (or old-school) gamers (such as myself) are left in the dust with only a handful of games that were made truly for us.  Hard-core gamers are constantly disappointed by the mediocrity, dumbing-down and short length of the games released for them.
This is not to say that I hate ALL the games on the DS, some are actually good, but those really GOOD games are VERY far and VERY few between.

It seems to me that Nintendo has a different idea of what a "core gamer" is compared to the rest of the world.  They constantly ignored gamers' requests and ideas for games on the old NSider board, so much so that they closed it down simply so they don't have to hear it from us anymore, I believe.  Someone needs to interview some Ninty big-wig and ask them to define "core gamer".   I'd really like to hear their definition of that term.

In fact, if it wasn't for the 3rd-party games, flashcarts, the emu's and homebrew for the DS, I probably would have dumped off the DS long ago.  Seriously.

Yes, yes, I know, ALL systems have their fair share of crap games, but come on already!  The DS has really been pouring it on thick with the pure crap.

And the Wii......well.....all it has going for it is a gimmicky controller and a couple popular games.  I expected a handheld to be underpowered, but the Wii....yikes.  I'd say it's much less than half the power of its current gen competitors. The Wii sucked-in a lot of people with the idea of the WiiMote, but Ninty went a totally different direction with it than what people were imagining when they first heard about it, I'd venture to say.

It amazes me that the Wii is as successful as it is.  Even the so-called AAA games failed to impress me much.  They were decent enough games to be sure, but I could really see the weakness of the system in those games at the same time.....I think how much better they could have been on a PS3 or X-Box 360 and I can do nothing but shake my head at the success of the Wii.

I actually expected this year's Nintendo E3 show to be as anti-climactic as it was, what with the plethora of tripe I've been seeing on the DS (and Wii).  Nintendo has all but forgotten what true gaming is.  They are catering to "casual gamers" excessively and only throwing the occasional bone to the hardcore/veteran gamers. Sad but true.

We can only hope that Ninty is holding out 'till the last day to show the good stuff, or that they are waiting for one of the other events to really show the good stuff.    But I don't know anymore.  Seems Ninty is just resting on its laurels right now.

People saying that complainers should shut up:
I paid money for the system.  I bought the games before I learned of flashcarts.  Expectations were not lived up to for the money I have shelled out. I have been VERY disappointed with the quality of the games on the DS.  Many of us have.  We need to vent that frustration somewhere.  Where better than a pro-Nintendo forum?  
If YOU are happy with the games currently on the DS, more power to you. I really wish I could be as happy.  But I feel like I got burnt by buying a DS.  The ratio of good games to bad is quite vast.  Don't tell me you have never bought games you were very interested in only to find out they sucked when you played them. I'd put the "bought game disappointment rate" at about 70% myself. That is why we complain.  We ARE all entitled to our opinions of what has transpired.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about your last two posts?

See here the thing Little Billy, telling complainers to STFU because there are bigger problems in the World does not make me a fanboy.  Reminding people that Nintendo doesn't care about E3 also does not prove any bias on my part. (Last year it was "here's Wii fit, see ya!")

However your defensive posture and the laughible way you listed the consoles you owned DOES make you a fanboy.  Only a fanboy would take offense to my statements. 

Everyone else knows I'm right.

Now please, why don't you and the TC go share a box of tissues?


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your best argument?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

No worries, you've proved my point, again. I'm done.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaha

How about my last two posts? I already covered those. One was a joke, the other one was explained in the part of my post that you didn't quote.
It's not necessarily the arguments you have(though honestly playing the "starving children" card is funny), it's the way you deliver them. For example, there are only two types of people who would say: 

"However your defensive posture and the laughible way you listed the consoles you owned DOES make you a fanboy. Only a fanboy would take offense to my statements. 

Everyone else knows I'm right.

Now please, why don't you and the TC go share a box of tissues?"

Those two types are people like DrKupo who do it mostly for fun (or at least appear to), and fanboys. Since you aren't funny, you fall into the latter category. And believe it or not, that was not a list of the consoles I own. I have more, I just didn't want to get excessive.

I'd go on but it's not worth it, everybody in this thread that I've seen is obviously against you and you either a) don't get it or b) realize this but are too brash/stupid/ect to give it up.

Have fun.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> No worries, you've proved my point, again. I'm done.
> 
> I must have missed that part.
> 
> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Jul 16 2008, 02:02 AM) I'm done.



Run along now.  

(lol, nice cop out)


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

Regardless of your or Nintendo's definition of "core gamer" is, Nintendo knows that there is a much bigger market from the casual gamers, aka the "non-gamers".  Just think about it, are there more gamers than non-gamers in this world?  Of course there are more non-gamers, and to win those people over would mean big profits, much larger than what the gaming world can ever give to Nintendo. 

But if you really want to blame something, blame Sony and Microsoft.  Because of them, the competition in the gaming market is very fierce.  We already know that Nintendo cannot triumph with Mario and Zelda games alone, regardless of how good they are.  Where can Nintendo turn to?  The casual gaming market.  Thus the DS and Wii were born, shovelware released, and you fanboys started complaining.

Edit:  My post was a response to Rayder's post, I love how 5 flames erupted in between our posts in the time I took to write this.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I'd go on but it's not worth it, everybody in this thread that I've seen is obviously against you and you either a) don't get it or b) realize this but are too brash/stupid/ect to give it up.
> 
> Have fun.



No actually there are logical people in this thread who agree with me.  And you don't have a sound reasonable arguement to counter my own words.  Basically you don't have the skills.

And yet another fanboy runs away from this thread.

I'm sorry, am I ruining your trolling?


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Regardless of your or Nintendo's definition of "core gamer" is, Nintendo knows that there is a much bigger market from the casual gamers, aka the "non-gamers".  Just think about it, are there more gamers than non-gamers in this world?  Of course there are more non-gamers, and to win those people over would mean big profits, much larger than what the gaming world can ever give to Nintendo.
> 
> But if you really want to blame something, blame Sony and Microsoft.  Because of them, the competition in the gaming market is very fierce.  We already know that Nintendo cannot triumph with Mario and Zelda games alone, regardless of how good they are.  Where can Nintendo turn to?  The casual gaming market.  Thus the DS and Wii were born, shovelware released, and you fanboys started complaining.
> 
> Edit:  My post was a response to Rayder's post, I love how 5 posts of flames erupted in between our posts in the time I took to write this.



That's actually an interesting point but here's where you are wrong.  The shovelware plague began in the PSX era.  Sony opened those flood gates and they have never closed.  

The basic rule of thumb is simple. The market leader will ALWAYS have the most shovel ware.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES OF COURSE MY TROLLING IS RUINED BAWWWW

just kidding you're still an idiot

(I realized that while I may have the "skills" to put up an argument against whatever your points are, I do not have the "skills" to back out of an argument so easily)

Also: I'd like to see these logical people that are agreeing with you and whatever your point was. Maybe I missed something because reading through 6 pages of longish flamey posts is not my idea of fun (though it can be if it involves someone who is funny about it).


Honestly the only intelligent post I've seen in this thread recently is Rayder's long one above.


----------



## j5c077 (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably

but what good is all the shovelware but a waste of my bandwidth, blanks, and space in disc storage?

lol


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww you hurt my feelings.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, at least you're being honest about being a troll.  And the funny thing is you said you were leaving this thread. 

I guess my comments made you feel so insecure that you just had to respond one more time.  That's ok.  I always welcome the opportunity to humiliate trolls.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 16, 2008)

GUESS WHAT NINTENDO MUSIC! I GOT A FEVER! AND THE ONLY PRESCRIPTION IS MORE COWBELL!


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

*Angry Sony Fan:* NINTENDO SUCKED THIS YEAR (OMG, WHY DID WE LOSE FINAL FANTASY? WHY? *SOB*)

*Disappointed Nintendo Fan:* WAH I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANT

*Trolls:* OMG THIS SHIT SUCKS

*Voice of Reason:* If you don't like it don't support the company

*Idiots:* TROLL!!! HOW DARE YOU?! TROLLL!!!

*Guy Sitting Quietly in the Background:* I like Animal Crossing.  

Guy who needs more Cowbell gets what he asked for...






___


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> *Angry Nintendo Fan:* NINTENDO SUCKED THIS YEAR (OMG, WHY DID WE LOSE FINAL FANTASY? WHY? *SOB*)
> 
> *Disappointed Nintendo Fan:* WAH I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANT
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Agenda, agenda, agenda, agenda



Fixed

BTW, you are part of the cancer that is killing gbatemp.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........................

Please look more into my history before you make false assumptions about me. I'll add to this post as I find more.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=621...mp;#entry801972
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=633...mp;#entry840800
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=657...mp;#entry860523 - How awesome SMG is ^^

If I was truly anti-Nintendo, how could I make over 1300 posts in a forum specifically about Nintendo? >.>


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

What is this ? Internet _DRAMA?_


----------



## Hitto (Jul 16, 2008)

Gawd, wasn't I right?
The biggest troll of all isn't mewgia or deez-nutz, it's ninty.
Let's face it, This year's E3 was a big FUCK YOU to gamers. Not to the "hardcore" little shits who want bewbz'n'blood'n'gunz in their games since GOW3, GOW2 (lol @ acronyms), MAG were showcased, the animetards got their fix with final androgynous spamfest, but to the people who GREW UP with the nes. And I'm saying this after seeing ALL conferences, ALL of them were shitfests, featured casual rip-off shit (microsoft with singstar, oh wait IT'S TOTALLY DIFFERENT NOT A RIPOFF and the Xiis, sony advertising video on demand during a VIDEOGAME EXPO, and actually being proud of resistance 2's BROOOOOOOWN graphics, showcasing home for what now, the third year in a row? And nintendo focusing on the casual games, even though core games *are* probably coming)

Well, there ARE some cool games headed for the wii, remember? Conduit, Madworld, Warioland SHAKE IT, doesn't it ring a bell?
Now, the PROBLEM is, Ninty devoted all of its panel time for stupid graphs and showcasing trailers we'd seen before and animal crossing, which is.... Not really hardcore. Wii Music, which really looks underwhelming to be honest. Are they gonna show it at next year's E3, because I couldn't find a release date. That's pretty embarrassing as well. Oh, and remember the philosophy behind the wiimote? To avoid having to buy a peripheral for shooting games, fishing games, and whatnot? Then why is my living-room cluttered with a plastic wheel, plastic zapper shell, and soon another thing to clip on your wiimote? Overall, I'm happy about wii sports 2, and... Uhhh... Hang on, the snowboarding game might be worth it since I do have wii fit.. GTA on the DS? I already have a PSP, thank you very much.

But I said this earlier, Nintendo COULD HAVE worked hard to satisfy gamers, but they won't budge an INCH as long as they're on top. Why would they? If YOU were number one, you'd take a fucking vacation, right?

So, to all the people who troll the boards right now, saying they're disappointed with ninty : KEEP DOING IT! We trolled the FUCK outta the PSP and look where it got us, 80 bucks on ebay pre-modded. It's a GOOD strategy.
THEN, put your money where your mouth is and SELL THAT FUCKING WII IF YOU DARE!
I know I'm still happy with Mario Kart and Brawl at least, and I just can't resell MP3, SMG, TP, NMH, SPM, RE4, RE:UC, Okami, Excite Truck...

Meanwhile, my 3rd 360 gathers DUST. Keep flirting with weeaboos, microsoft, I just don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Guy who needs more Cowbell gets what he asked for...



Actually i meant about the cowbell instrument in Wii Music


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2008)

I am actually edging further and further away from portable gaming these days. Absolutely nothing worth playing.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 16, 2008)

lulz


----------



## MC DUI (Jul 16, 2008)

LMFAO at that gif! haha


----------



## Gore (Jul 16, 2008)

If you didn't watch E3, here it is.

Girl : I suxx at snowboard. I will talk about snowboard accident for too long. I will also make many references back to this portion of the conference in the later portions of this conference for much humor.
Let me introduce a snowboard game and a famous snowboarder playing it. (He looked like Carrot Top. I was like, "Holy shit, Carrot Top!" He wasn't carrot top.)
Carrot Top : Watch me play this dumb snowboarding game! It is exactly the same as snowboarding professionally!
Girl : Wow Carrot Top, please teach me how!
Carrot Top : FILLER
Girl : MORE FILLER !

----

Some Japanese Guy : I mispronounce things. "Nintendo try to be pioneer to new devices!"
----
Professional drummer plays crappy solo on Wii Music drums.
Miyamoto comes on playing "sax" in Wii Music and has a translator so he doesn't sound like a jackass.
They talk about crappy titles like Wii Music.
---
Unveiling of Wii Motion Plus or whatever with Wii Sports Resort. That's okay.
They go on and on about how the DS and Wii totally fucking own the other handhelds and consoles.
unveiled 3 games for each. most sucked. gta : chinatown wars for DS is all I really care about.

Reggie goes on and on about building on the DS and ends the conference.


Some error in that report may come from bad memory.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 16, 2008)

THATS IT?

no... I'm pretty sure its not done.

w/e, big N's fault, E# blew to chunks this year and hasn't been good since the new press rule- TGS is where its at


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell, are you really trolling or are you really just plain retarded?


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey aren't you universally considered the worst user on this site? 

(Linkiboy calling someone else retarded, someone alert the irony police.)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Hey aren't you universally considered the worst user on this site?
> 
> (Linkiboy calling someone else retarded, someone alert the irony police.)


That's quite a claim you got there.


----------



## fischju (Jul 16, 2008)

I think GBATemper or that kirbyman something guy or that pokemongalaxy guy or that da_head guy are the worst users


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkiboy = Hurrff *drool*

deez_nutz = Durrff *Spittle* 

And the intellectual debate rages on.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Linkiboy = Hurrff *drool*
> 
> deez_nutz = Durrff *Spittle*
> 
> And the intellectual debate rages on.


I wasn't debating. Just seeing if he was trolling or not.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> I think GBATemper or that kirbyman something guy or that pokemongalaxy guy or that da_head guy are the worst users



And now we have a battle between Linkboy (worst user ever) and "deez_nutz" (worst screen name ever)

Man am I glad I own a computer.


----------



## A4NoOb (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz your a fanboy, just admit it.

On topic: I don't remember any "announcements" in America that are shocking. If anything it's the Japanese ones that are, and we just sit here waiting for them to come over.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I IZ NOT WORST USERRRR HURRR MOMMY THE MEAN INTERNET PERSON SAID MEAN THINGS TO ME

i guess this is why they call this forum 'offtopic' ROFL XD

Ahahahahahaha no


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

A4NoOb said:
			
		

> deez_nutz your a fanboy, just admit it.



Sure think Linkboy, er I mean alt screen name, er whatever your name is.


----------



## Orc (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's not get this out of hand and out of topic. If you want to pull each others hair then do so somewhere else.
Linkiboy, you should know better. Let the noobs be noobs and let them believe what they want to.

I was kinda disappointed that after all the hype for WiiWare, there isn't any new offerings other than Wario.
I'd love me some new WiiWare.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Let's not get this out of hand and out of topic. If you want to pull each others hair then do so somewhere else.
> Linkiboy, you should know better. Let the noobs be noobs and let them believe what they want to.


feels good man


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious by now you're a troll. And trying to troll me is like asking Nintendo for better graphics.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> deez_nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many times have you responded now?  

If I were a troll you've been trolled pretty damn hard.

lulz!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz! I guess I've been outwit. My e-penis will surely decrease now


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

*Linkiboy & deez_nutz*

Most entertaining topic of the day.  Thanks girls.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 16, 2008)

Wonder why this topic isn't closed yet/post haven't been deleted...and how/why some person who joined a week ago would think Linkiboy is gbatemp's worst member.  And feds4u, just no...you're not superior in anyway by being entertained and posting stupid things. (mthrnite! Use your godlike modding powers!)

Their conference was a disappointment, but I guess now it seems it wasn't so bad.  Maybe it's because of the hints/hands on/announcements of other games.  Of course this topic was made before those were revealed(but I guess the edit wasn't).  But hasn't Nintendo always(well usually) been like this, except now they can show casual games instead of nothing at all?


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Wonder why this topic isn't closed yet/post haven't been deleted...and how/why some person who joined a week ago would think Linkiboy is gbatemp's worst member.  And feds4u, just no...you're not superior in anyway by being entertained and posting stupid things. (mthrnite! Use your godlike modding powers!)
> 
> Their conference was a disappointment, but I guess now it seems it wasn't so bad.  Maybe it's because of the hints/hands on/announcements of other games.  Of course this topic was made before those were revealed(but I guess the edit wasn't).  But hasn't Nintendo always(well usually) been like this, except now they can show casual games instead of nothing at all?



This whole thread is a silly fanboy hissy fit slap fight.  Why not be entertained? Relax and enjoy yourself.

We also have a better topic on this very subject going on elsewhere in the forum.  This topic is for the fanboys and the retards.  Its pure 4chan/gamefaqs.  Simpleton drool is everywhere.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> We also have a better topic on this very subject going on elsewhere in the forum.  *This topic is for the fanboys and the retards.  Its pure 4chan/gamefaqs.  Simpleton drool is everywhere.*


WERE NOT THE ONES WITH A VGCATS AVATAR LOL


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you are the one caught up in a multi-page fanboy slap fight.






FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why dont you get off your high chair


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at my posts, I wasn't arguing about anything relevant. I didn't even read the thread.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about you get a sense of humor?


----------



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

This topic is nothing but a place full of spam.

It seems no one has any amount of respect whatsoever for another member.

You want to know why the forums are going downhill? It's because you people (the ones know who you are). If you don't have anything nice to say - then don't say a damn thing.

Show some respect to veteran members, or leave. We don't want people like you on our forums.

Topic closed.


----------

